# Tacoma or 4Runner?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Haven't had a beach worthy vehicle since '95 when my Pathfinder finally died after 10 years of tough duty and over 160k miles  

Since then I've had a little Subaru that now has 225k miles ... if I could jack it up to get clearance and put on some bigger tires I'd bet it could handle the beach  

... however, I'm thinking about getting a Toyota (Tacoma or 4Runner) ... never had a Toyota before, but I've seen a few on AI and they seem to have no trouble.

I'd get a Jeep Wrangler but I need something that I can strap by boat onto for boating trips. It doesn't need a trailer because it's small.

What you guys think? Any suggestions or advice will be appreciated ... back when I started crusing the Hatteras sand it was mostly jeeps and pickups cuz I had one of the few SUVs around in those days (1986) ... there seems to be a lot of choices now, but I'm guessing they all are pretty bad when it comes to gas mileage  

thanks,
fishhead


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*I'd recommend*

A crewcab tacoma with a cap and a Shooter custom front rod rack.
the cap so you can still have some shelter in a pinch and won't have to smell stinky waders the whole way home. 
crewcab because you can always use the extra room
and the Shooter custom rod rack, well if you don't know i can't help you
Good call on the toyota, any reason you are staying from nissan? 
B.B.:fishing:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yep ... seen the Shooter custom stuff ... sweet  

Nissan ... well, they get slightly lower gas mileage and have slightly poorer ratings for rusting ... I'd be game for a Nissan at the right price  

Actually I've had 2 Subarus, 2 Hondas, and 2 Nissans after several american made cars and trucks in the 70's ... just keep hearing good things about the Toyotas ... I'm not shy about stopping people in parking lots and getting feedback ... talked to a guy with a Tacama with the cab at the supermarket lot just yesterday in fact


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Tacoma for sure. Love mine even more now with the cap.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a 05 4Runner. So far it has been running perfectly, only complain is the gas milage. I used to drive a Civic HB. If you don't plan on carrying anything that you need a bed, I would suggest to go with the 4runner. The Tacoma is great, but why pay the same price as the 4runner.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I have a 05 4Runner. So far it has been running perfectly, only complain is the gas milage. I used to drive a Civic HB. If you don't plan on carrying anything that you need a bed, I would suggest to go with the 4runner. The Tacoma is great, but why pay the same price as the 4runner.


You can carry everything that Teo carry's in his runner in a Tacoma and have room, (Except for Teo) 

LOL Just kidding, either way ya cant go wrong with a yota.IMO


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

What a difference a few months makes. A fellow a while back asked what would be a great vehicle that would be good for the sand yet decent for the commute.

I suggested toyota 4runner/rav4/tacoma knowing their track record and I got slammed by every chevy lovin' 'neck in the woods. 

And I am a 'neck in the woods ... Well in Crisfield I am 'Down Neck' !


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Cyg ... talking domestic VS riceburners can be as volatile as talking religion or politics  

Everyone has a favorite brand (or two or three), so I was looking for any good or bad points regarding Toyotos.

I'm under heavy jeep pressure from my brothers and nephew ... they have 3 wranglers, 1 cherokee, and 1 liberty in "the family" ... I like the looks of them and their history, but I'm averaging almost 200k miles with my last 6 riceburners. Maybe I need to stretch my Subaru for an additional quarter million miles as my drive-to-work vehicle and just use the new toy for hauling and fishing


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tacoma*

I have a 2000 Toyota Tacoma extended cab. It goes well on the beach. I also drive off road with it while hunting. It has over 150K and still running strong. 

If fact I can name 3 people that purchased Toyotas because mine has been thru so much hell and is still running strong. Does not use oil (yet). No clicks or ticks in the motor. The only strange noise it makes is the belts squeek from driving thru deep water all last deer season.

I hit a deer this past November. Several years ago I was cruising down the road going hunting and hit 3 trees that fell over the road during the night. It jumped the trees with minor damage. A few months later I had to replace the tie rod ends. 

I had to replace the knock sensor a couple of years ago and I just put a new clutch in it in January. Not very much up keep to it at all.

I would highly recommend a Tacoma. Mine has taken a beating and still drives great.

I had a 1992 Tacoma before the 2000. It was the standard cab and I sold it when I had 178k on it. The ac quit working and it needed a clutch. So I sold it and bought a new one. The guy rolled it a few months later. He then drove it for another 50K before scrapping it. 

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Only 1 complaint*

I almost forgot. My Tacoma is red. I will not buy a red vehicle again. After years of going thu hell, the paint is old and dead.

Darin


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Darin ... thanks for the testimonial  

I'm leaning towards the extended cab because it will have the capability of being the "vacationmobile" ... enough room for the kids (girls 15 and 19 yr old), wife, and all the stuff.

I suppose I'll get something to cover the stuff ... a cap or some sort of covering for the bed. Seems like most Tacoma owners have caps .. looks cooler without, but not as functional  

Bob

PS - I'll avoid red


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Coming from a family that used to always have FORD FORD FORD and spending $$ $$ $$ on repairs all the time, we ALL have toyotas...Dad has an 86 4cyl pickup and an 01 tundra, mom has a 98 Avelon, I have a 98 Tacoma, sister has a 0? Sequoya *sp* and the bro n law has a tundra and NONE of them have been in the shop for mechanical failures...

So my answer to you is....

Tacoma...4 door, one of those soft bed covers if youre going to use it as a vacationmobile and need to put stuff in the bed. From what ive seen they have as much room as a 4-runner....and besides...4-runner's are for chicks  Except for maybe crawfish 

I have a Tacoma and like Finger Mullet, put it through emortal hell. From asphault to mud to water to sand, it takes a beatin...I crawled up underneath it few months ago....if it werent for that good under plating it'd be a dead beast with all the chit Ive hit.

Why get a 4-runner with no bed to haul stuff when you can get a Tacoma with almost as much interior room and the ability to haul stuff in the bed that cant be hauled inside?

And that "buy American" bull$4it is just that, bull$4it....the American that see's any money from GM or Ford is some fat CEO out on the golfcourse. Toyota is as American built as any of them now. Idk bout you, but its not MY job to ensure that my fellow Americans have a job, its MY job to look out for the best interest of me, so if it means buying Toyota and saving myself thousands in mechanic bills and sending money to Japan, so be it


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

OK, so now I'm leaning towards the Tacoma ... hey, I don't want no stinkin "chick wheels"  

Actually, I figured by wife might like a 4Runner more because it's not a truck, but I'm game for whatever can handle the sand and haul the family ... and Toyota get's slightly better gas mileage and every $$$ helps  

Now, a couple of the finer points:
1) What engine size should I look for?
2) Is automatic transmission beachworthy? I've always had stick but it's taking it's toll on this old bod!
3) Should I look for the extended cab that has it's own doors, or was that only a new feature that was introduced?

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Bob, Get the crew cab with the full four doors. especially if you have kids to install in the back seat, That way you don't have to get out everytime they do. Make sure you get the biggest V6 they offer and be sure to pair that up with an automatic transmission(only because @ your age your arthritis will give you a fit with a clutch ). And if you buy a cap be sure it comes with a roof rack on top of the cap....JMHO...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the older 4runners(the one i had when i was 16) were too much power at the wheels, they had problems with them fishtailing in wet conditions. i had a couple recalls about that.... something about this or that, but that was the actual problem in common words...

anyway the new ones dont have the problem as i have driven them. 

the only complaint i had wiht my 97 4runner was that as big as the thing was there wasnt much room inside. my 05 honda pilot looked smaller than teos 05 4runner. the yota had 103.1 cubic feet of internal space, the pilot 176.9, so we know which engineers did better there....

but then again... i went domestic and drive a tahoe!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that number doesnt seem right but anyway i'll look it up later


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I think mine is 3.4? Im not sure. Automatic. No complaints on the beach yet. Or anywhere else. I cant multitask like eatin, talkin on the phone, changin gears, and givin the bird to soccer moms with the mandatory left arm propped on the window with it down, in the summer time, with a stick....although I love driving something with a stick, just makes life easier for me without. :beer:


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I've had mine all over the beach and no problems at all. V6 auto with all the extras.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Cobia Seeker said:


> I've had mine all over the beach and no problems at all. V6 auto with all the extras.


That is a nice looking rig


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes indeed ... a sweet looking rig


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Mine has the*

4 cylnder. I have never been left wanting more power. 

The next one I buy will possibly be the V6 but the last 2 have been the 4 cl. 

No problems to speak of and it hauls my fat a$$ everywhere I need to go. I just use h4 on the beach and slide it to Low 4 if I feel it bogging a little. 

I get 20-22 mpg on the road. Much less on the sand and in the mud. I have no clue what the v6 gets. Probably better than the 4.

Darin


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it a lot !!!


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

My V6 gets 16.5 city and 22,23 on the road.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Cobia Seeker said:


> My V6 gets 16.5 city and 22,23 on the road.



Wow is that with a manual or automatic?


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Thats with a 5 speed auto.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Cobia Seeker said:


> Thats with a 5 speed auto.



I get about 16-18 city and squeeze 22 out on the interstate on a long haul


EDIT: 5speed auto too


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

You can get the same thing out of a Tundra too.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

The Tundra owners I have talked to around here are getting about 10, 11 mpg. in the city and 18 or so on the road.


----------



## rit.05 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have an 02 Taco 4 door with the 3.4L V6.

I've been through several trucks and jeeps and now my first Taco....

I can say it will NOT be my last. I would recommend four doors if you want any people to ride in the back. I have a hard cover, but I'll be switching to a cap this summer. 

So far so good on the highway, towing my 18' CC, in the snow/ice, and everywhere else.

I would definitely get the V6. Its fuel efficient enough and will allow you to tow most things. The new V6 is a 4.0L that has gotta be nice...

Average about 20mpg.


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

I've got an '01 Tundra extended cab that gets 16-18 around town and has gotten up to 21 on one trip to the island. Of course that varies depending on how I'm driving it, bud the lowest I've ever gotten was 15.5.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

I've got a '06 Tacoma. Great truck! Comforatble ride, smooth pulling power at the Point! Just got a cap for it last week and I'll be ready for some quick trips down for fishin this spring. I get about 18 around town and about 21 on the road. I think that the cap will help a little on the road miles - but I don't expect any change in the local mileage though.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Well ... Tacoma vis 4Runner, and the winner is . . .
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
.......... Forester  

Had to be practical ... got a 2004 XS model ... it's got clearance to handle sand, but not AI sand  

Well, I can carry the family & fishing gear ... the boat will work with this nice roof rack ... and 21/27mpg rating.

I'll get a "beater" some day and leave it at the OC condo for doing AI


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

And here it is:









Now I gotta get into some modifications to boost the ground clerance ... currently 7.5, but I think I can get more with some changes ... not AI capable, but perhaps other places


----------

